# thinning latex paint?



## strofgen (Feb 28, 2005)

I painter that I ran across told me to thin my latex paint with 8 ounces of water per gallon for better levelling and more open time. He says it especially works well for controlling lap marks on heavier bodied paint such as benjamin moore eggshell and semi-gloss.

Is there any truth to this? Is floetrol a useful tool for preventing lap/brush marks for latex paints with sheen? 

Your responses are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I use FloTrol, just follow the directions.


----------



## Paz (Jan 3, 2005)

Floetrol is an excellent product for latex paint. I have never been a fan of thinning with water unless i am using a HVLP. The same goes for using penetrol and not thinner for oil paint.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Penetrol alone will spiff up that faded fiberglass boat too.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I use floetrol not water.


----------



## strofgen (Feb 28, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> I use FloTrol, just follow the directions.



Thanks for your quick response. I'll try the floetrol tomorrow, I'm sure I'm going to love the slide....


----------

